# This is what happens when you forget to change the shutter speed



## NYY (Aug 2, 2005)

ghosts


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 3, 2005)

Most bloopers have a "cool" aspect about themselves, I always think. They have a special something... which makes them a "blooper" (being not quite as perfect as one had hoped they would come out in the moment of taking the photo) but at the same time unique.


----------



## rylos (Aug 8, 2005)

I love the way the lighting worked out on the dog's back. That might be an effect to try to cultivate in some future shots.


----------



## ChineydDoll (Aug 16, 2005)

I think this is actually very interesting looking, it looks like the dog is a projection almost. Its a very unique blooper.


----------



## Eric. (Aug 19, 2005)

It would be a good photo for when the dog passes. Memories. I dunno Maybe that's just me. "Here Boy"


----------



## PhotoB (Aug 22, 2005)

what a neat blooper!


----------



## Rockfreak300 (Aug 22, 2005)

I really like this picture regardless  Turned out neat!


----------



## Haygood (Aug 24, 2005)

Even if this picture was a blooper. I think it can hold its own. The transpaarent dog looks really cool. I have never seen a picture like this one before. I did not know that could happen.


----------



## jdnakis35891 (Sep 15, 2005)

Its the invisible dog!! Cool pic.


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 26, 2005)

weird yet wonderful effect. great how you can see the window through the dogs body


----------



## Pastapuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## zhousi10000 (Sep 30, 2005)

funny photo,funny dog!


----------

